
Running Android and Its Apps Directly from SD Card [YouTube Demo] - giis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze9CnCwrfbA
======
ocdtrekkie
Back when the Nook Color released, prior to the official launch of Android 3.0
Honeycomb, I remember that the Nook Color was designed to boot first off the
SD card, then off internal storage. The result was that you could actually put
Android 3.0 on the SD card, and boot the device with the preview version of
Honeycomb. Then remove the SD card, and boot back to the original Nook Color
OS, without any real impact whatsoever.

Was really cool.

~~~
giis
Nice, I didn't know about Nook Color OS. Yes, something like that/this give
lot of power to the user. One can carry multiple SD Cards then just plug &
play the apps depending on the needs.

This app, allows you to revert back to original Android without issues. It
would have been nice, if devices shipped with these feature by default :-)

